# Dark Heresy - Very tentative interest gauging thread



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

On another forum I post on, I've seen a few very successful Play by Post Dark Heresy games run via the forum.

For those of you that don't know what Dark Heresy is, it's the 40k themed RPG whereby the players play the parts of Inquisitorial Acolytes, investigating and dealing with problems for their patron inquisitor.

Basically this is a quick thread to see what level of interest such a game would have. Bear in mind there will be a few things that you will need to have if you want to play:

1) Access to a Dark Heresy rulebook for levelling up and a general knowlege of how the rules work.
2) Willingness to post at least once a week at a very minimum.

I'll be looking for 4-6 players for this. If there ends up being more interest than that, I'll have a waiting list ready where people can drop into the game if a character dies or someone goes AWOL.

If you have any questions regarding the format of how the game will be run, feel free to ask in here


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Personally, I'm spread across several rp's as is, so I'll be not participating in this one. However I will be keeping my eye on it and getting an idea of how to actually play, in case you make another one...


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I would, but don't own DH.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

I might sign up if it gets started but only after my exams are done and dusted. . .


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

will this work with you rolling,or what ,Is it like the other rps here or as if we were sitting around a table,you know like normall rping?
if so will I/you/we be able to use the Inquisitors hand book?
if we will I want to be a mind wiped assasin (so ,yeah Im in)


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The basic principle of it is like it's a slow paced version of sitting around the table roleplaying. The main difference being that I will be making all of the rolls for you.

I'll be quite specific about the format of the posts in the game thread in order to stop things getting too utterly confusing, but I'll explain that better in the thread itself.

I have the Inquisitors Handbook, so no worrries with using stuff from it!

Solitare, when are you exams finishing?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Well my GCSEs suicide::shout::hang1::shok are only starting in a week or so so it'll be the end of June by the time their finished suicide::shout::hang1::shok. Feel free not to bother waiting for as I'm aware that that may be awkward and there will always be more roleplays. .


----------



## Keitero (May 2, 2009)

I'd like to participate if you decide to go for it. I've been waiting for an opportunity to take it for a spin pretty much since DH came out.


----------



## Lord of Fenris (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll do it as well. I think I can find a copy of the DH rulebook somewhere.

Edited: The only 'copies' we are interested in on the forums are legal ones - squeek


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

I could join up. Have all the books and some GM exp. I am building a new adventure that I would like to test on some of you guys too; so this would be a great way of finding out if we could play DH over the net. Great.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok, this is looking good then. Next up is for me to actually write the start of you investigation.

Once I've got that to a stage that I'm happy with, I'll see about getting a recruitment thread up for my group 

As for the possibility of playing on a forum, I know that it's possible as I've seen it done and work well. Everyone will just have to follow a few simple rules to make sure everything doesn't get in a mess and become confusing!

For those of you who's posted already - does anyone have any preference to the Ordos of your patron? I was thinking an Ordo Hereticus game might be quite fun for a first one but I'd be interested to see what you all say!


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

personally I prefere ordo mallus but ordo hereticus would make more sense for my charachter (once youv started the RPG)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Ordo Xenos?


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

I don't have any problem with any ordo. Do you want us to do the characters now or later? 

When it comes to rolling the dices, will you do it or shall we do it our self?


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

I might join, been meaning to get into DH for a while.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be making all the rolls for people, you guys will just need to tell me what actions you want your characters to be performing. As far as character generation goes, you can start thinking about what characters you want to have, I'm undecided at the moment between getting everyone to randomly generate their characters (with a couple of options for changing bits they don't like), or just getting everyone to make something they'd like. As far as characters go, don't post them in here if you do make them, there'll be a proper recriuitment thread for that sort of thing later 

I'm currently still working along an Ordo Hereticus line, although to be honest, it doesn't really matter too much who your inquisitor is, until you begin to dig a bit, a Xenos cult looks a lot like a heretic cult looks a lot like a demon worshipping cult 

If there's any further votes for a different Ordo, it's not too late for me to change it still!


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

I would love to join, I've been looking for an rpg to play and this one looks awesome. Although I've never played it before (my mate has all the books though so I can read up on it) so if you guys are all right with that I'm definately in. 

but i hope we'll be playing it a bit faster than one post a week, lol


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

1 post a week was the absolute minimum before I start getting shirty and killing people's characters off  *cue evil chuckle*

As it looks like there is a fair bit of interest appearing now, the system I was thinking of using would be to have 4 players originally, then anyone who doesn't get in at first will be subbed in as and when a character dies or someone disappears and stops posting.

Well, that's my tentative plan at the moment. I might up it to 6 characters originally if there's much more interest, but we shall see.


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

Where will the recruitment thread be? Sure don't want to miss it.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Well I think maybe we should up the characters to 6 (although there probably shouldn't be any more than this) and rotate if necessary. For reference, 8 people have posted their interest in this thread, they are: Me, Critta (obviously), Da red paintjob grot, Lord lucius, menathorn, Discy, lord of fenris and Keitoro.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I wouldn't mind joining either, if it's alright.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Menathorn said:


> Where will the recruitment thread be? Sure don't want to miss it.


Recruitment thread will be in here. My Weds night roleplaying group has just sprung the planning for a RL Dark Heresy campaign.

I don't want to use the same campaign for both groups (as that would get far too confusing!) so I'll be planning 2 side by side. I'll probably be able to reuse bits and pieces that work well, which might save me some time. I'm looking at around 3-4 weeks before I put up the recruitment thread. Hope that doesn't put anyone off.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Nope, that's allright, it'll give me time reread the rulebook, but I'm pumped for it! :biggrin:


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

Are we free to start with the characters?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Of course you're free to do your characters now. You can then post them in the recruitment thread straight away when it goes up.

People are welcome to start posting characters and discussing ideas in here for now, it'll hopefully give me some stuff to work with and an idea of the characters whilst I'm writing the campaign


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

my characters name is simply ,number 42 ,as he is, to the imperium atleast ,simpy a living wepon.he has chosen,however,the name Pritchard Lucini.
he has no recolection of his past ,other than desturbing nightmares off (insert what here ,in other words I want Critta to know only ,not even me cos that should be fun)perhaps I was a death cultist, or a hierd gun, or a hitman. All I really know, is I awoke one day in a blood stained cell not knowing anything other than the emporor protects and how to speak ,then ,our inquisitor placed a pistol in my hand, and I then knew who I was ,I was the emporors angel off death...
I may be a living wepon ,but to any one who dosent know ,I could be normal, Im carismatic and witty. have an ironic sense of humor.
phisical traits:-Im rather thin ,have a red trench coat a red bandana,long black hair down to the small of my back,which I always wear down (with the bandana keeping it out off my eyes)high cheek bones ,red eyes (the cloured bit,perhaps a devise our inquisitr implanted into me?) and a custom las pistol (in appearance it has a black casing, purple pearls to either side of the pistol grip and a silver IG lion head on the muzzle

character name...no 42(pritchard Lucini) Player name...Lord Lucius
Home world...mind scrubed, carreer path...asassin ,rank...1
divination...(thoughts beget heresy,heresy begets retrebution)quirk...red eyes
Gender...male ,build...lanky ,height...1.80m ,weight 65kg
skin colour...white(litarally) ,hair colour...black ,eye colour...red ,age... ? (I look mid twentys but could be 10,000 for all I know!
I assume we start with 400 exp...

advanced skills
speak language.low gothic

Basic Skills
awareness
dodge
decieve
intimidate
common lore (tech)(yes it is a bassic skill for me)
survival(basic again)

traits and talents
fail safe control
imperial conditioning
through mirror darkly
wepon training(primitive)
ambidextrous
pistol training (las)(SP)(las)(SP)
basic wepon training(SP)
Heightend senses(sight)
Cat fall
If I take pistol training las will that be +10%?and since there taken twice because of the fact Im a mind wiped assasin mean its +20% (+10 for SP)?

gear
hunting rifel
16 rounds
sword
Knife
Id like to slightly change this If I can...Custom Las Pistol
1 charge
3 doses of stimm
charm (can this be an aquilla?)
common clothing(can this be a red trench coat?)

ws=29
bs=33
s=32
ag=30
t=25
int=33
per=27
wp=36
fel=27

edit:
wounds=9
fate=3
OK comments,answeres, queries Pleas 
Crrita ,finnished wrighting yet?
edited as I now have dice


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking good so far man 

As far as the campaign goes, my ideas are coming together nicely and everything is looking good for a recruitement thread in the next couple of weeks.

When I'm at home tonight I'll check over you char, also for dice rolling it might be nice if we use an online dice roller for stats, with the results saved and stuffs.

Try the one at:
http://dice.evildm.net/index.php

If the results could be sent to punkyfool at hotmail dot com from there, it might work nicely to stop any potential bickering if someone gets particularly good results 

Edit:
OK guys - just seen the flood of emails in my inbox 

I might have to do a quick picture tutorial of how I'd like this done, to prevent the mass spammage of messages into my inbox, gimme a sec and I'll edit this post with a pic showing the best way to do this and keep it managable!

Edit2:










To get the extra lines, hit the "More Dice" button on the right hand side as many times as you need, remember to change the + x column to be the correct numbers for your character.

Also can everyone who's doing this remember to put ther character name somewhere in the email subject so I know who's results are who's (Thanks for reminding me of this Lucius).

Results should then look like this and save me getting a bajillion emails when you roll your stats 

Results of your rolls
WS (2d10 + 20): 5, 8 + 20 = 33
BS (2d10 + 15): 7, 9 + 15 = 31
S (2d10 + 20): 10, 3 + 20 = 33
AG (2d10 + 10): 7, 9 + 10 = 26
T (2d10 + 15): 8, 4 + 15 = 27
INT (2d10 + 15): 5, 3 + 15 = 23
PER (2d10 + 20): 1, 6 + 20 = 27
WP (2d10 + 25): 5, 7 + 25 = 37
FEL (2d10 + 10): 3, 8 + 10 = 21
Wounds (1d5): 2 - (There is something you add to this but without my books I forget what it is!)
Fate (1d10): 7 - (This obviously needs to be referenced to the table in the rulebook)


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Lucius, you also need to do wounds, fate points and your divination roll.

Wounds is a d5 + something that I don't remember now, fate points is a d10 then refer to the table in the rules, divination is d100 compared to the table in the rules.


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

Do you take a full form in DH looks?


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what you're getting at here. I'm not fussed if you don't want to roll things like height, weight and things and would prefer to choose them yourselves.

Random generation has it's place, but generally it's for people who don't have any idea what they want.

If you're asking something else, could you try being a little more specific please?


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry for that. I meant in the DH Rollplaying sheat that you can get from the website. I would prefer to roll the dice myself and could even tape it if someone don't trust me.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Personally I don't see it matters an awful lot, I'd just prefer to use the same method for everyone as there's no possible way that people can complain then. If you're dead set on using dice rather than an online dice roller... well, that's upto you. All I'm giving is my preferred method, I'm more than happy for you to roll your own dice if you really want to as long as no fudging of dice rolls occurs 

As far as character sheets go, once we hit the actual recruitment thread, I will be posting a writable PDF that I have for everyone to fill in which is a direct copy of the DH character sheet, that I'll then store on my personal site so everyone can access them and get people to update and resend them to me (or work out a slightly easier method, we'll see!)

If you want to have your own paper copy, you're more than welcome to use that, but having something that everyone can see would be pretty useful. Having something in the recruitment thread I can read will also make life easier for me when trying to select the starting characters if we end up with too many!


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

I swear that I wont cheat with the dices. I am just a bit old school. Will we have 400exp as starters?

You will soon have a .pdf on your email.


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

menathorn, are you going to right down your caracter here or are you going to wait for the recruitment thread?


----------



## Menathorn (Jun 10, 2008)

I am going to wait.


----------

